# Sexing question



## Hillybean (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Everyone,
Ok I know one of the only ways to know for sure if you have a male or female is DNA testing.

My local pet shop just got in some young tiels (about 2 months). They have some Lutinos and Greys. Cheeky is a Grey, so I know how to visually sex them. Although right now it is just iffy, because they have that greyish/yellow face. Two have have more yellow in their faces than the others. 

My question is, is there anyway to visually sex a lutino?
There are two.. One has mainly a white body with a yellow head and orange cheeks. Any the other is all yellow with orange cheeks.

I have thought about getting Cheeky a friend for a while now. I'll probably eventually just go for personality, but just thought I'd ask. They won't be sharing a cage, but would eventually share play time.

Thanks!
Hilly


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sexing lutinos is really hard by eye- some people go by behavior and body shape but that is not always 100% sure- esspecially with babies. There are some people on here with lutinos- they might be able to help a little more.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

There is no way to visually sex a lutino, you can try by behaviour but thats not always a 100% either I have a female dna'd lutino, she can wolf whistle and displays more male then female behaviour.

Some people say you can tell a female lutino by the wing dots but thats not always possible because they could be so light that there not seen unless under very strong lights.
I have also read that, the difference between male and females is that females will still have the yellow barring in the tail feathers. The male will have none again keep in mind that its not always seen, my Minnie has no tail barring at all and she was dna'd female 

I have also read that males tend to be whiter in the lutino and females more yellow in the body colour but I don't know how accurate that is, its just something I read and then others will say nope thats not true so don't go by that as definite.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Also remember that you're looking at 2 month old birds, there's no visual way to sex baby tiels anyway.  Go by personality, in the long run i don't think it will matter what gender the newbie is.


----------



## Hillybean (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you all for the imput. 
Yep, personality will be the one to decide. There are 6 tiels (4 grey, 2 lutino), and they are bird raised. Cheeky was hand raised by the breeder. Anyways all six need handling. I have made a deal with the pet shop owner. I'll work on taming them, if I get my pick .
They are also cheaper in price, because they need some work. I have already started, and they are young enough that they should make wonderful pets if someone is willing to work with them.

It's quite a deal, so I'll just have to see. If/When I do get the new one I will be sure to post!

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hillybean said:


> Thank you all for the imput.
> Yep, personality will be the one to decide. There are 6 tiels (4 grey, 2 lutino), and they are bird raised. Cheeky was hand raised by the breeder. Anyways all six need handling. I have made a deal with the pet shop owner. I'll work on taming them, if I get my pick .
> They are also cheaper in price, because they need some work. I have already started, and they are young enough that they should make wonderful pets if someone is willing to work with them.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you've found a possible tiel. Make sure you post the pics. Mine were also parent raised and from a petshop but they were quite easy to become totally trusting and tame. I have a question though- you said you made a deal with the owner that you can get ur pick if u work with them but you should be able to get your pick regardless. Either way- it's good for them that they'll get some attention-just wondering. Good luck!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just wanted to ad, that even DNA testing is not 100% 

I know a woman who got her Quaker Parrot DNA tested, it came back FEMALE, after her bird died at 3 months old * a breathing problem I can't remember what it is called * and a Autoposy was done, She found out her DNA'D Female was in Fact a boy!! - - I've heard of this happening more then once. And with Quakers You can not go by personailty, both males & Females talk, both genders do all the same things

So the only way to be 100% sure is to have the birds Surgically sexed


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> I just wanted to ad, that even DNA testing is not 100%
> 
> I know a woman who got her Quaker Parrot DNA tested, it came back FEMALE, after her bird died at 3 months old * a breathing problem I can't remember what it is called * and a Autoposy was done, She found out her DNA'D Female was in Fact a boy!! - - I've heard of this happening more then once. And with Quakers You can not go by personailty, both males & Females talk, both genders do all the same things
> 
> So the only way to be 100% sure is to have the birds Surgically sexed


Yes, that is right that the only 100% way is to have them surgically sexed, but i think it is a bit to much pressure on the bird just so you can have the sex, correct. I just think that whatever sex you think they suit you make them a boy/girl it also depends on their personality.


----------

